# Out Now: Modern Animated Percussion by Sample Logic & Soundiron



## Sample logic (May 8, 2019)

Sample Logic & Soundiron are proud to introduce the world’s most modern drum machine: Modern Animated Percussion.

*MAP redefines everything you know about percussion and rhythms. *

Built for the full Kontakt sample player, MAP contains over 6,000 sounds and instrument presets. The intuitive design and programming of every preset delivers infinite options for sound sculpting.

Packed with creative presets, the effortless user interface makes it easy to conjure rhythmic timbres and tones.

Get the all new *MAP* now at an introductory price of $249.99 (regularly $349.99) for a limited time only!

Offer ends May 21st.

*MAP AT A GLANCE*

One of a kind collaboration between SAMPLE LOGIC & SOUNDIRON
6,000+ hand crafted sounds & instrument presets
13,800+ samples weighing 5+GB (samples are delivered at 44.1kHz / 24-bit)
Dynamic “all-in-one” tag-based preset browsing system all within the UI
Proprietary 4-core Step Animator & Hot-swappable dynamic FX engine
Entirely “randomizable” performance engine for instant and infinite inspiration
Learn more here: https://www.samplelogic.com/products/modern-animated-percussion/

*Videos*



*SoundCloud Demos*


----------



## brynolf (May 8, 2019)

Cool with a collaboration. Who did what?


----------



## kilgurt (May 8, 2019)

Great idea! Unlike for Toontrack's Orchestral Percussion I got a introductory discount of 150 US$ ("...as a loyal Sample Logic customer, we’d like to offer you a special code to receive an additional $50 off the intro price of MAP") - bought! Contextual demo here:

.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 8, 2019)

looks interesting...did not see triplets divisions, are they there? Swing functions?


----------



## kilgurt (May 8, 2019)

Deep dive by Reuben:


----------



## Sample logic (May 9, 2019)

Thanks, guys,
We truly put a lot of love into teaming up with Sound Iron and developing MAP.

It is rewarding and inspirational for us to see composers like Ramin Djawadi of Game Of Thrones speak on MAP.

*RAMIN DJAWADI (GAME OF THRONES)*
Modern Animated Percussion takes a pristine and colorful palette of percussive elements and twists them into an evocative rhythm machine. The interface is packed with tools for sculpting a signature sound. MAP is both inspiring and powerful, an exciting take on contemporary grooves."

We are getting more feedback in daily. Here are a few other folks we look up to in the industry and what they are saying about MAP:
*MARK ISHAM (Argo, Blade, Crash, Warrior, The Conjuring, Cloak & Dagger)*
"After giving MAP a serious workout and adding it to several film and TV templates - how did we get by without this instrument before?? It's the perfect high end rhythmic complement to Drum Fury. I'm particularly in love with the pseudo-ethnic sounds in here. They are providing the perfect colors I need for a project about man vs. nature, and the speed with which I can get from blank session to something entirely unique was impressive. The interface made getting from A to B a breeze. Highly recommended.”

*TREVOR MORRIS (2 time EMMY award winning composer)*
“Modern Animated Percussion just simply puts a smile on my face. I love the instant movement and motion,
and the almost immediate rhythmic inspiration is brings. And importantly for me, ease of operation to customize things quickly. Into the Palette it goes”

*JOHN DEBNEY (The Jungle Book, The Greatest Showman, Iron Man 2)*
"A world of textures, rhythms and colors all elegantly packed into five keys! MAP is perfect for so many genres of music and it’s modular structure makes the technology transparent and leaves me with just inspiration and creativity. Love it!"

*RICHARD JACQUES (Mass Effect, James Bond 007: Blood Stone, Little Big Planet 2)*
“It feels like I have waited forever for someone to make this product. Modern Animated Percussion does EXACTLY what I need it to. Now it is firmly in my template on my current scoring assignment This product is an 11 out of 10”


----------



## ScoreFace (May 9, 2019)

I like it, reminds me a little bit of Action Strikes. Sounds good, I would be interested as well if there are triplets available.


----------



## Doug (May 9, 2019)

In one of the videos, I managed to catch triplets and dotted note length values when the presenter select the length of each step. See the "Deep Dive" (4th video) around 6:18.


----------



## DerGeist (May 9, 2019)

This looks (and sounds great). I like the interface. Not that the internal samples aren't great but will the sequencers send midi to other instruments? Not sure if that is even possible in Kontakt.


----------



## Ryan99 (May 12, 2019)

I really like the idea. It’s extending the concept of their previous libraries, but should give more flexibility than being only loop-based.


----------



## Fleer (May 12, 2019)

Doug said:


> In one of the videos, I managed to catch triplets and dotted note length values when the presenter select the length of each step. See the "Deep Dive" (4th video) around 6:18.


Thanks, Doug


----------



## biggiantcircles (May 15, 2019)

Really liking the library so far. Somewhat of a tangent question for SL though, just curious why none of the libraries go through NI officially anymore? Seems like all the older libs I have have a nice spot in the instrument rack, but the newer releases just go through the file browser.

Not a huge deal, I'm only curious.


----------



## Ryan99 (May 15, 2019)

biggiantcircles said:


> Really liking the library so far. Somewhat of a tangent question for SL though, just curious why none of the libraries go through NI officially anymore? Seems like all the older libs I have have a nice spot in the instrument rack, but the newer releases just go through the file browser.
> 
> Not a huge deal, I'm only curious.


Don't know for sure, but I think NI is charging a fee for every license with a serial in Kontakt to have it compatible with Kontakt player and showing in the instrument rack.

For example, as far as I know, a company like 8Dio has all their libraries without showing in the instrument rack.


----------



## Fleer (May 15, 2019)

Just saw this over at Gearslutz:
For just one more week, take an extra $50 off the already $100 discounted intro price of MAP using this code: 
*APD-D6E9G4F5-MAP50*


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (May 16, 2019)

Sounds good as Sample Logic usually does, but...

i bought Expeditions when it came out. Had a loyalty discount and all that. A year and couple of months later i see it's on sale on vst buzz (or was it plugin deals?) For $99. 
So i think nothinh serious is going to happen if i just sit and wait. If i buy it now it's going to cost me $199. 
For $199 i can upgrade my KU11 to KU12 in the near NI summer of music. A lot more bang for the buck.


----------



## catsass (May 17, 2019)

Fleer said:


> Just saw this over at Gearslutz:
> For just one more week, take an extra $50 off the already $100 discounted intro price of MAP using this code:
> *APD-D6E9G4F5-MAP50*


An extra $50 off code for all! 
I guess the 'unique special loyalty discount code' I received via email isn't so special after all.


----------



## Fleer (May 17, 2019)

catsass said:


> An extra $50 off code for all!
> I guess the 'unique special loyalty discount code' I received via email isn't so special after all.


Yeah, seems they decided to open the gates and let everyone in


----------



## catsass (May 17, 2019)

Fleer said:


> Yeah, seems they decided to open the gates and let everyone in


Works for me. It's a win for all. 
I just wanted to feel special.


----------



## Fleer (May 17, 2019)

I know the feeling


----------



## reutunes (May 18, 2019)

Here's my livestream of MAP from last night. I'm still blown away by the filtered preset options and the randomisation.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 19, 2019)

What existing product comes closest to this in terms of the range of genres covered and the programming possibilities?


----------



## Ryan99 (May 19, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> What existing product comes closest to this in terms of the range of genres covered and the programming possibilities?


I would say some other Sample Logic libraries (Rhythmology, Expeditions, Electro-City), but with this one, it goes a step further with the samples instead of loops.


----------



## LelandDantzler (May 23, 2019)

Thoughts on MAP versus something like Nerve? I'm trying to pick a drum loop/sequencer VST and am heavily leaning towards Nerve due to its ability to load so many more samples (16 instead of 4, I think?) and heavily edit each sample via envelopes, filters, etc.


----------

